# What would you choose for an AR-15?



## glenbo

This is sure to open a large can of worms, but here goes: If those of you who are familiar with AR-15s had a budget of $2000 to buy a higher-end AR-15 without all the fancy optics, lasers, and lights, just the basic collapsible stock, carbine length, home defense model that is well made and always dependable, user friendly, sturdy, that you could rely on any time, what would be your choice? I'm asking for specifics, maker, model number, colors, everything, and why. I'm leaning toward a SIG, but want other folks' opinions. Now let 'er rip.


----------



## muney pit

Wow $2,000 is a chunk of change for a home defense gun. A smith &wesson m&p15,DPMS M4, Armalite, rock River etc for around$700-800 would work fine for that role. I have several off the shelf AR's and all work great. If your looking for tier 1stuff and am dead set on it your cant go wrong with LMT, Bravo Company, Noveske, LWRC & La Raue obr. And to add just a bit more confusion to your search, your close enough in price to say to hell with the AR style and get a FN SCAR. Its a hard choice that really only you can make after a ton of research and maybe shooting a few. Your gonna end up like most of us anyway and have several so get started.


----------



## Sgrem

Alexander Arms 6.5 Grendel.....they have maximized the possible performance for the AR-15 platform. .308 ballistics out of an AR-15. Less recoil than a .243.....kill anything in Texas at any reasonable hunting range. Play with targets out over 1000 yards. Ammo readily available.


----------



## devil1824

http://www.laruetactical.com/larue-tactical-obr-556-16”
Larue. End of story.


----------



## RB II

As stated above, you can get a very reliable home defense AR for less than $1k, in several brands, Rock River, DPMS, etc. all good reliable guns. 

The thing to remember is that they are all mil-spec, so they all should function the same, as far as the user friendly part. 

I would stay away from the carbon models for true self defense. Just my .02.


----------



## horned frog

Rock River Elite Operator II or Sig m-400 Enhanced would be my first two choices, well under your $2k budget.


----------



## horned frog

Personally, I am a huge fan of the Sig 556-R 7.62x39mm, but it is obviously not an AR-15.


----------



## ITRIED

i use a 6.5 grendel for hunting and what not.. for home defense.. thats another story..


----------



## andre3k

HydraSports said:


> As stated above, you can get a very reliable home defense AR for less than $1k, in several brands, Rock River, DPMS, etc. all good reliable guns.
> 
> The thing to remember is that they are all mil-spec, so they all should function the same, as far as the user friendly part.
> 
> I would stay away from the carbon models for true self defense. Just my .02.


They are not all "mil - spec"


----------



## chicken fried

I would stick to the popular ones. Put a good optic on it, like aim point. A small light nothing big. Keep the gun lite. The more **** you put on it the heavier it is. You should be way under budget.


----------



## THE JAMMER

I am totally happy with my Stag. For the money I don't think it can be beat- around $1000. My light weight 16" bbl will shoot several loads into a real 5 shot 1 MOA- no BS. I have an acog 4 power scope with the doctor red dot mounted at 45 degree angle. Laser, and light on the fore end where I squeeze the grip to activate the light, and move my thumb up less than an inch to activate the laser. Took be several years to get it right, but it is one heck of a weapon. Don't see the need to spend several thousand on an AR.


----------



## muney pit

Just don't be like this guy


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05

http://www.shopnoveske.com/collections/rifles/products/thunder-ranch-rifle

spend another 500 and pre order this bad boy

im really partial to noveske

If you don't demand instant gratification then consult a local gunsmith and part out a gun. for 2k you should be able to put a hell of a gun together. I do consider a good sling and flashlight a must


----------



## Ernest

Reliability has essentially nothing to do with barrel quality or most of the other bells and whistles on high end AR's. 

Buy decent parts (and they don't have to be mil-spec), use good ammo, run the gun wet, and the AR is an extremely reliable weapon. An incredibly reliable weapon.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

I don't go on message boards and pretend to be an expert on everything. On this subject I am. I attend multiple high round count tactical classes each year. I have a class on the 19/20th of this month where I will fire my carbine 1400 times in two days.
Stay away from the "store brands" if you want a truly dependable, accurate rifle.

For $2K or less I rank them like this:
1: Larue Tactical, most likely the best AR platform on the planet and made 100% in Texas. The problem is that they are made of unobtanium. The wait time if you start today will be around 2 years, if you're lucky.
2: LWRCI, the M6A1 SPR is a damned fine rifle, I own one and it is accurate as hell and have had no issues at over 4k rounds.
3: Daniel Defense DDM4V7, you can get this rifle for about $1300.00 it is a very very good rifle.
4: Bravo Co. Manufacturing same basic price and quality as DD.

Noveske has been mentioned above. I own a Noveske Afghan. It is an awesome carbine but heavy for its size. That doesn't matter if its a safe queen but if you carry it around a couple of days you'll notice. Also since the death of the owner there have been very many complaints about fit, finish and quality of their guns.

Sig, S&W, Stag and Colt are good quality entry level guns. You will get acceptable accuracy and dependability. Some will be great, some will be okay, no bad ones.

DPMS, Bushmaster, other unheard of brands, stay away. Quality control is terrible. You will be getting a $400.00 gun for $850.00. There are exceptons and I'm sure some guy will be here shortly to say I am wrong but let me respond in advance with; When I see one make it through a high round count class without breaking I'll lokk at them again.

Jim


----------



## bludaze

POF 415 Piston driven means a cooler and cleaner running AR = more shooting and less cleaning. has a machine gun rated barrel and is extremely reliable. 100% made in U.S.A 
around 1600.00


----------



## muney pit

Yep pof is another good one for sure. While i do agree that the lighter stripped down models are not as rugged as others on this list, i have 2 dpms m4 models with 1,000's of rounds on each and dont see them being a bad choice for the average guy. Now ya, if your useing it as a work/training gun buy a better gun.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05

Get a noveske with their mid length CHF medium profile barrel

I have one for my AR and I love it. Although a centurion lightweight will be the next one


----------



## dwilliams35

If I had two grand to drop on an AR, I'd either build one the way I wanted it, get a Larue or Noveske (at least the old ones), at the very least just get a Colt off-the shelf that is the basic configuration you want it..


----------



## andre3k

When I bought a 2k AR this is what I ended up with.

http://www.knightarmco.com/portfoli...erm=sr-15&features=sr-15-iws-e3-carbine-mod-2

It's survived 2 classes and about 3k rounds so far with no issues. But my $900 colt 6920 probably would have yielded the same results.


----------



## Ernest

Jim - what is the typical failure you see in the classes? As in, what specifically causes a failure to function? Are they breaking parts, and if so, what parts do you typically see break?

Thanks.


----------



## MechAg94

Jungle_Jim said:


> I don't go on message boards and pretend to be an expert on everything. On this subject I am. I attend multiple high round count tactical classes each year. I have a class on the 19/20th of this month where I will fire my carbine 1400 times in two days.
> Stay away from the "store brands" if you want a truly dependable, accurate rifle.
> 
> For $2K or less I rank them like this:
> 1: Larue Tactical, most likely the best AR platform on the planet and made 100% in Texas. The problem is that they are made of unobtanium. The wait time if you start today will be around 2 years, if you're lucky.
> 2: LWRCI, the M6A1 SPR is a damned fine rifle, I own one and it is accurate as hell and have had no issues at over 4k rounds.
> 3: Daniel Defense DDM4V7, you can get this rifle for about $1300.00 it is a very very good rifle.
> 4: Bravo Co. Manufacturing same basic price and quality as DD.
> 
> Noveske has been mentioned above. I own a Noveske Afghan. It is an awesome carbine but heavy for its size. That doesn't matter if its a safe queen but if you carry it around a couple of days you'll notice. Also since the death of the owner there have been very many complaints about fit, finish and quality of their guns.
> 
> Sig, S&W, Stag and Colt are good quality entry level guns. You will get acceptable accuracy and dependability. Some will be great, some will be okay, no bad ones.
> 
> DPMS, Bushmaster, other unheard of brands, stay away. Quality control is terrible. You will be getting a $400.00 gun for $850.00. There are exceptons and I'm sure some guy will be here shortly to say I am wrong but let me respond in advance with; When I see one make it through a high round count class without breaking I'll lokk at them again.
> 
> Jim


 Do you think Lewis Machine Tool would make that list?

For entry level, the Rock River guns I have used have never given me problems, but I have not pushed them much. The Armalite I bought in the late 90's was not so great.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Ernest said:


> Jim - what is the typical failure you see in the classes? As in, what specifically causes a failure to function? Are they breaking parts, and if so, what parts do you typically see break?
> 
> Thanks.


Ernest, you see a little bit of everything. broken extractors, bolts, bolt lugs, cam pins. I have seen bolted on gas blocks loosen. Under gassed guns (meaning not getting enough gas to the bolt to operate it) create a condition where when the gun gets dirty it will eject the spent round but not feed a new one. I have seen some guns that nobody in field conditions could figure out why they didn't work.
I am not a fan of Wolf ammo but when you are shooting paper at CQB distance it doesn't make much sense to run expensive ammo. There are a lot of the cheaper guns that just won't run it. Undergassed? Out of spec? Who knows. I don't carry those kind of tools to the range.
The last class I went to in April a guy brought a new, unfired DPMS AR10. He asked me to help him zero it. We went to the 25 yard line and I fired a round of federal premium. The brass stuck in the chamber and I had to use a cleaning rod to get it out. I tried one more time, same result.... Out of spec chamber in a brand new DPMS? I suspect but no proof.

Those issues just don't happen on upper end guns. They will break parts after many thousands of rounds but you don't get "Mystery Malfunctions" on new guns. 
As I stated before there are exceptions and I have seen Bushmasters, DPMS etc do great, but that is not the norm when you really stress them.
If I am going to arm myself with an AR for self defense I want it to work every time.

Jim


----------



## Jungle_Jim

MechAg94 said:


> Do you think Lewis Machine Tool would make that list?
> 
> For entry level, the Rock River guns I have used have never given me problems, but I have not pushed them much. The Armalite I bought in the late 90's was not so great.


LMT is good stuff. I don't own one but have friends that do. I apologize for leaving out some names like POF and LMT but there are so many brands out there that I can't keep up.

Jim


----------



## MechAg94

IMO, for home defense, you are not looking for accuracy, only extreme reliability. You don't need any fancy options to get that, just a good rifle. I know Primary Arms sells a lot of Danial Defense rifles well within that price range. 

Another consideration that is less an issue now is magazines. In general, AR magazines are much better today with Magpul and Brownells making excellent polymer and aluminum mags. Avoiding cheap off-brand magazines was one of the earliest lessons I learned with my first AR. Caused me all sorts of feeding and reliability issues before I realized it wasn't the rifle.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

MechAg94 said:


> IMO, for home defense, you are not looking for accuracy, only extreme reliability. You don't need any fancy options to get that, just a good rifle. I know Primary Arms sells a lot of Danial Defense rifles well within that price range.
> 
> Another consideration that is less an issue now is magazines. In general, AR magazines are much better today with Magpul and Brownells making excellent polymer and aluminum mags. Avoiding cheap off-brand magazines was one of the earliest lessons I learned with my first AR. Caused me all sorts of feeding and reliability issues before I realized it wasn't the rifle.


I agree completely and would highly recommend Daniel Defense.
Good mags are a must.


----------



## Bigj

Check out Primary Arms.com there fair on prices


----------



## Trouthunter

> But my $900 colt 6920 probably would have yielded the same results.


Yea after about 60,000 rounds my Colt AR 15 started jamming a bit but then I realized I hadn't cleaned it for 15,000 rounds or so and after I did it worked fine. 

Sig or Colt is a good choice and you'll have money left over.

TH


----------



## glenbo

Thanks for all the replies. I've learned some good stuff. I currently have a DS Arms AR-15 stuck back in the safe that I've never fired, just never liked it much although it is very well built. I may just have to break it out and get it ready, then save my money for a high quality AR-10 instead.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

This is the rig I gave to my Son in Law.

Colt 6720 AR15. It is a light weight pencil barrel version. $962 
http://www.gandrtactical.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=6720

Light weight barrel is easy to handle.

Aimpoint H-1 red dot site. 2MOA dot $600
http://www.gandrtactical.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=200026

Daniel Defense fixed mount for the Aimpoint. $70
http://www.gandrtactical.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=AP-MICRO
http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Daniel-Defense-Aimpoint-Micro-Mount-TALL-p/dd 15003.htm

1000 rounds Federal 5.56 ammo. $329
http://www.sgammo.com/product/feder...american-eagle-55-grain-fmj-loose-pack-ae223b

Ten pack D&H 30 round AR15 mags. $100
http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/AR15-Magazines-p/magazine-dh-gp30mp-10pack.htm

With a mag satchel that holds six mags.

I would upgrade the trigger to a Giessele SD-E. $250. I think it is the most important part of the rifle. Next is the optic, then the barrel. 
http://www.gandrtactical.com/cgi-bi...lates/FullNav/SearchResult.html&category=GAUT

Ditto on above about mags. I have stockpiles of PMags, Brownell mags and Bravo Company mags.

I assemble my own AR15s and have built 6 including 2 AR10s. I like 11.5" barrel SBRs and have 4 I built. One stays in car, the other in the truck. I use BRavo company upper and lowers and Also barrels.

I have 2 Noveskes, a LaRue AR10, a Daniel Defense Mk 18, and 3 Colt AR15s including a full auto Colt 614 to compare to.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> This is the rig I gave to my Son in Law.
> 
> Colt 6720 AR15. It is a light weight pencil barrel version. $962
> http://www.gandrtactical.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=6720
> 
> Light weight barrel is easy to handle.
> 
> Aimpoint H-1 red dot site. 2MOA dot $600
> http://www.gandrtactical.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=200026
> 
> Daniel Defense fixed mount for the Aimpoint. $70
> http://www.gandrtactical.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=AP-MICRO
> http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Daniel-Defense-Aimpoint-Micro-Mount-TALL-p/dd 15003.htm
> 
> 1000 rounds Federal 5.56 ammo. $329
> http://www.sgammo.com/product/feder...american-eagle-55-grain-fmj-loose-pack-ae223b
> 
> Ten pack D&H 30 round AR15 mags. $100
> http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/AR15-Magazines-p/magazine-dh-gp30mp-10pack.htm
> 
> With a mag satchel that holds six mags.
> 
> I would upgrade the trigger to a Giessele SD-E. $250. I think it is the most important part of the rifle. Next is the optic, then the barrel.
> http://www.gandrtactical.com/cgi-bi...lates/FullNav/SearchResult.html&category=GAUT
> 
> Ditto on above about mags. I have stockpiles of PMags, Brownell mags and Bravo Company mags.
> 
> I assemble my own AR15s and have built 6 including 2 AR10s. I like 11.5" barrel SBRs and have 4 I built. One stays in car, the other in the truck. I use BRavo company upper and lowers and Also barrels.
> 
> I have 2 Noveskes, a LaRue AR10, a Daniel Defense Mk 18, and 3 Colt AR15s including a full auto Colt 614 to compare to.
> 
> Have fun
> RFA


You can't be more correct about the trigger. I use Giessele SSAs in all my carbines. They make a huge difference. I also use BCM Gunfighter Mod 4 (medium) charging handles. They are a great mod on an AR.

Jim


----------



## meterman

I really like my h&k but it is on the higher end 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk in a galaxy far far away


----------



## cajunautoxer

If you really want to spend $2k you can't be JP rifles
http://www.jprifles.com/buy.php?item=RRJP15TRR



devil1824 said:


> http://www.laruetactical.com/larue-tactical-obr-556-16”
> Larue. End of story.


After reading and hearing how he treats people I sold my gear with his name on it


bludaze said:


> POF 415 Piston driven means a cooler and cleaner running AR = more shooting and less cleaning. has a machine gun rated barrel and is extremely reliable. 100% made in U.S.A
> around 1600.00


Piston ARs are a solution to a non existent problem. My main rifle usually goes thru 2-3k rounds a year. I clean it twice a year.


glenbo said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I've learned some good stuff. I currently have a DS Arms AR-15 stuck back in the safe that I've never fired, just never liked it much although it is very well built. I may just have to break it out and get it ready, then save my money for a high quality AR-10 instead.


Put a good stock on it. I like Magpuls STR myself for adjustable. I have them on 5 of my ARs. Also put a good trigger. I have 8 Giessele's 3G triggers in mine. And if you have a quad rail get rid of that and go with a modular one. And also get a good compensator for it. Jerry Miculek has the best bang for the buck $40ish. I run Seekins Precision ATC. If you really want to go crazy go with a adjustable gas block and a low mass BCG.


----------



## muney pit

Cajun.. If you ever run a suppressor on a gas impengment AR vs one with a piston you'll see real quick it is a solution to a real problem. I do agree with most everything else you said though.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Cajun, I personally do not like blast enhancers (compensators). They are fine for competition use but are devastating to your hearing if used indoors in self defense situation. 


Jim


----------



## cajunautoxer

Money OP never mentioned running a can. Jim if you shoot in a room the sound can't go anywhere. Comp or not the people inside the room are screwed. That's why I keep my muffs on my bedside AR


----------



## teckersley

I too am not sure why you would drop $2k on a home defense AR. Some of of the other top names are just fine and you have plenty of $$ left over. I personally have a Rock River LAR model. I recently took it on a 3 day prairie dog hunt in Kansas. Yes, I know. It was overkill for prairie dogs but I wanted to do it that way. Anyway, I shot in the order of 2000-2500 rounds and it never skipped a beat. Longest confirmed kill was 265 yards on the 4th round at him. I think they are plenty accurate and would argue that just because those others cost more doesn't mean they are "that" much better. IMO, without some sort of competition shooting, these other models mentioned would do more than adequate.


----------



## Bharvey

Seems like everyone's done a good job of recommendations. 

I see several folks have mentioned rifles made in Texas. Does anyone know much about the Texas Black Rifle Company's 1836 model Manufactured in Shiner, TX. Retails for about $1500?


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

cajunautoxer said:


> If you really want to spend $2k you can't be JP rifles
> http://www.jprifles.com/buy.php?item=RRJP15TRR
> .


2x on JP Rifles.

I had JP build a custom 9mm AR15 for me last year. It uses Glock pistol mags. It is a joy to shoot and is a beautiful rifle. 
It would make a good home defense gun, easy to shoot, minimal recoil. And a good plinker up to 100 yds. 
I do keep one 33round mag in the safe with it loaded with Gold Dot +P ammo. 
(my home defense gun is a DD Mk18 SBR).

I also have a Colt 6450 9mm AR15 SBR with a spikes tactical 8" barrel upper and a 9mm Liberty titanium silencer, it is a very fun plinker.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## dwilliams35

Jungle_Jim said:


> Cajun, I personally do not like blast enhancers (compensators). They are fine for competition use but are devastating to your hearing if used indoors in self defense situation.
> 
> Jim


 ....because we all run so many more rounds through our guns in self-defense situations than in competition or practice....


----------



## DUKFVR

JP Enterprises. Great & ACCURATE rifles.


----------



## mas360

After reading all the user feedbacks above, I want to ask this question. Where do you place a standard military issue M4 to our infantry (not logistic support troops) in the middle east? I am sure these folks fire a heck lot more than 10,000 rounds a year.


----------



## muney pit

FN has been makeing the M16a4 & M4's for years now. They made upgrades to the M4 over Colts last M4 such as going back to the FA trigger instead of the 3 round burts and on top of all the quality control inspections they get, vs a gun we would buy, FN is useing there legendary cold hammer forged barrels while we only get the chrome-lined, button-broached 1:7â€³ barrel. But hey they need deserve it i geuss


----------



## Jungle_Jim

dwilliams35 said:


> ....because we all run so many more rounds through our guns in self-defense situations than in competition or practice....


I think in your effort to be a smarta$$ you missed my point. It only takes a shot or two in your house with a comped AR to permanently ruin your hearing.
I don't care what people do. I just know a lot of people buy ARs without any experience and end up regretting their purchase so I posted a few things that are true. Comped ARs are louder, fact. Want to use one anyway, fine.

Jim


----------



## cajunautoxer

Jungle_Jim said:


> I think in your effort to be a smarta$$ you missed my point. It only takes a shot or two in your house with a comped AR to permanently ruin your hearing.
> I don't care what people do. I just know a lot of people buy ARs without any experience and end up regretting their purchase so I posted a few things that are true. Comped ARs are louder, fact. Want to use one anyway, fine.
> 
> Jim


That's why you buy a comp that has a good design and doesn't use a high pressure chamber. Then you don't have louder sound and carbon build up on crown. FACT


----------



## glenbo

Went to the gun show in Pasadena today and looked around at several that I've considered. I'm really intrigued by bullpups and almost bought a Steyr AUG but their price was quite a bit more than I can get online. Also the Beretta ARX 100, and that's more likely the one I will get. Lots of money but the quality, engineering, design, and ease of use make them worth it.


----------



## muney pit

The only advice I can help with bullpups is the triggers are always long and spongy so just be aware. Don't know anything about that Beretta. Looks like a very cool gun though. I like the new stuff like that. I have a ps90 just because of the way it looks. Doesn't hurt its a good shooter


----------



## Reloder28

glenbo said:


> ...those of you who are familiar with AR-15's......what would be your choice?


Anything but an AR15.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

cajunautoxer said:


> That's why you buy a comp that has a good design and doesn't use a high pressure chamber. Then you don't have louder sound and carbon build up on crown. FACT


What comp is that? Seriously curious. I haven't ever seen one that didn't make the gun exponentially louder.


----------



## muney pit

Jungle_Jim said:


> What comp is that? Seriously curious. I haven't ever seen one that didn't make the gun exponentially louder.


They do make a linear brake that forces things forward. I have no experience with them though. I wonder if that's what he is talking about?

http://media.midwayusa.com/productimages/880x660/Primary/524/524840.jpg


----------



## Jungle_Jim

muney pit said:


> They do make a linear brake that forces things forward. I have no experience with them though. I wonder if that's what he is talking about?
> 
> http://media.midwayusa.com/productimages/880x660/Primary/524/524840.jpg


I'm a little bit scepticle, looks like a Noveske PIG + the barrel forces things forward. I bet it works like a barrel weight....


----------



## dwilliams35

Jungle_Jim said:


> I think in your effort to be a smarta$$ you missed my point. It only takes a shot or two in your house with a comped AR to permanently ruin your hearing.
> I don't care what people do. I just know a lot of people buy ARs without any experience and end up regretting their purchase so I posted a few things that are true. Comped ARs are louder, fact. Want to use one anyway, fine.
> 
> Jim


 Golly, mine are threaded. If I was worried all that much about it, I'd just change it out.. One way or another, shoot an unsuppressed AR in a house, you're probably not going to have much hearing left, compensator or no compensator.


----------



## dwilliams35

Jungle_Jim said:


> I'm a little bit scepticle, looks like a Noveske PIG + the barrel forces things forward. I bet it works like a barrel weight....


 It's called a Levang compensator. I've got one on a 5.56 M4gery: it may send some sound forward, but that's hard to really measure. It definitely sends the blast gases forward, if that's an issue for you. Above all, it doesn't really decrease the recoil like a standard comp should do, it just "redirects" it: muzzle "flip" just turns into straight-back recoil. Which, of course, is negligible on a 5.56 anyway.. I do like it, and I believe it's lighter, and it's certainly much smaller, than a Flaming Pig..


----------



## cajunautoxer

glenbo said:


> Went to the gun show in Pasadena today and looked around at several that I've considered. I'm really intrigued by bullpups and almost bought a Steyr AUG but their price was quite a bit more than I can get online. Also the Beretta ARX 100, and that's more likely the one I will get. Lots of money but the quality, engineering, design, and ease of use make them worth it.


Not a fan of bullpup rifles unless I was jumping out of a helo


Reloder28 said:


> Anything but an AR15.


Let me guess you actually think a shotgun is a better "bump in night gun"?:headknock


Jungle_Jim said:


> What comp is that? Seriously curious. I haven't ever seen one that didn't make the gun exponentially louder.


Check out Carbon Arms. I have their Gas Hog on backorder. I like my Seekins also


----------



## MechAg94

cajunautoxer said:


> Not a fan of bullpup rifles unless I was jumping out of a helo
> 
> Let me guess you actually think a shotgun is a better "bump in night gun"?:headknock
> 
> Check out Carbon Arms. I have their Gas Hog on backorder. I like my Seekins also


 I don't know about a shotgun being better, but my Zastava AK with 40 round mag of soft point ammo should do okay. I need to get a rail cover to mount a red dot.

I would be happy with an AR for that purpose, but the AK is cheaper and easily replaced if I forget to put it back in the safe.


----------



## cajunautoxer

MechAg94 said:


> I don't know about a shotgun being better, but my Zastava AK with 40 round mag of soft point ammo should do okay. I need to get a rail cover to mount a red dot.
> 
> I would be happy with an AR for that purpose, but the AK is cheaper and easily replaced if I forget to put it back in the safe.


You must be sjngle and live by yourself in a house and not a apartment. If not you may want to reconsider you options.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

MechAg94 said:


> I don't know about a shotgun being better, but my Zastava AK with 40 round mag of soft point ammo should do okay. I need to get a rail cover to mount a red dot.
> 
> I would be happy with an AR for that purpose, but the AK is cheaper and easily replaced if I forget to put it back in the safe.


Texas Weapons Systems rail cover is the best on the market. I have one on my RPK and its awesome.

_www.[B]texasweaponsystems[/B].com/_


----------



## andre3k

dwilliams35 said:


> Golly, mine are threaded. If I was worried all that much about it, I'd just change it out.. One way or another, shoot an unsuppressed AR in a house, you're probably not going to have much hearing left, compensator or no compensator.


It's deafening but when your're in the situation you don't realize it till afterwards.


----------



## capt mullet

For $2K you would be better off to go to an armorer or a guy that builds AR's and sit down with him and discuss your specific needs for your home defense weapon. He can build you a nice AR for that money.

I agree in the theory of keep it simple. An Aimpoint Micro red dot and a flashlight on the end of your AR should be perfect for home defense.


----------



## capt mullet

meterman said:


> I really like my h&k but it is on the higher end
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk in a galaxy far far away


I am jealous!!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

Colt 6920 on sale for $799.95. Plus you get a free Carhart Jacket. This is an excellent deal.

Bachman Pawn, they are at the Houston Gun shows.

http://www.bachmanguns.com scroll down to the middle.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## glenbo

Thanks everyone for the input. I already have a DS Arms AR15, not satisfied with it but can't explain why, just don't like the feel of it. Not that it matters much anymore, the boss and I have finally made up our minds to downsize everything, including the gun collection, sell the house and properties, and move somewhere further inland to get away from the hurricanes, salt air, and high humidity. I'll be putting my AR, SKS, T/C, some ammo, and a couple of Glocks up for sale soon because we just don't need all that many of anything any longer, especially since she had a stroke a couple of years ago and won't be shooting much, if at all. And better yet, my nephew is building a Polish underfolder AK47 for me and I should be getting it this week. No need for any AR's, but thanks to all who responded.


----------



## stangfan93

devil1824 said:


> http://www.laruetactical.com/larue-tactical-obr-556-16”
> Larue. End of story.


One of their PredatOBR rifles just shot a 0.032" group in testing before sending it out the door.

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_1_5/1651419_14_5_x__5_56_shoots_0_032_group_.html


----------



## cajunautoxer

Order a LaRue and let me know how it shoots in 2016


----------



## MechAg94

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Colt 6920 on sale for $799.95. Plus you get a free Carhart Jacket. This is an excellent deal.
> 
> Bachman Pawn, they are at the Houston Gun shows.
> 
> http://www.bachmanguns.com scroll down to the middle.
> 
> Have fun
> RFA


 I thought I heard that some models of Colt lately were not made in the Colt factory, but somewhere else. Have you heard this?


----------



## glenbo

I've changed my mind about ARs, going with the scout rifle concept because it's more what I like. Already had a mini-30, just got my Ruger Gunsite Scout yesterday and already have scope and rings on the way, and my new Steyr Scout Jeff Cooper Package (1 of 300 worldwide) should be here by end of the week. I've got my DS Arms AR listed on Texas Gun Trader, will probably have it in classifieds here in a day or two for trade, might get it on there today if there's time.


----------



## rundm

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Colt 6920 on sale for $799.95. Plus you get a free Carhart Jacket. This is an excellent deal.
> 
> Bachman Pawn, they are at the Houston Gun shows.
> 
> http://www.bachmanguns.com scroll down to the middle.
> 
> Have fun
> RFA


****, that's a good deal.


----------



## Chase4556

andre3k said:


> It's deafening but when your're in the situation you don't realize it till afterwards.


And what most dont realize is shoot a suppressed rifle inside of a house, see how your hearing is after. Just because its suppressed doesnt mean its not loud when shot inside a building. I'm not aware of any suppressed 223/5.56 loads, unless you are loading your own.

You wont realize it in the moment, but if you fire an ar15 inside a house with a compensator, or not, it will leave your ears hurting and ringing. Same for a suppressed rifle(unless shooting subsonic loads).


----------



## Jungle_Jim

cajunautoxer said:


> Order a LaRue and let me know how it shoots in 2016


I got an email last night from Larue stating that all back orders should be our by Christmas.

Jim


----------



## cajunautoxer

Jungle_Jim said:


> I got an email last night from Larue stating that all back orders should be our by Christmas.
> 
> Jim


Sure..... while I enjoy my JP rifle the past year. Just as good and in sone eyes better and they support the shooting community. While Ladummy says he has so much business why give money to the shooting community and keeps all for himself


----------



## Jungle_Jim

cajunautoxer said:


> Sure..... while I enjoy my JP rifle the past year. Just as good and in sone eyes better and they support the shooting community. *While Ladummy says he has so much business why give money to the shooting community and keeps all for himself*


Oh really? Wanna retract that before I make you look pretty stupid?

FYI I don't own one.


----------



## ST.SIMONS

Jungle_Jim said:


> Oh really? Wanna retract that before I make you look pretty stupid?
> 
> FYI I don't own one.


Larue is a great weapon . It's a very pretty boutique gun. I will say it does nothing better than a Daniel Defense for $1000 less. But its a real pretty gun. I would own one if money was not an object.


----------



## cajunautoxer

Jungle_Jim said:


> Oh really? Wanna retract that before I make you look pretty stupid?
> 
> FYI I don't own one.


I'm sorry I didn't know we were on BARF.COM with the fan boys. If it will make you feel better about yourself to make me look STUPID go ahead. Considering you didn't know about comps and high pressure chamber design I won't give what you have to say much thought.....


----------



## Jungle_Jim

cajunautoxer said:


> I'm sorry I didn't know we were on BARF.COM with the fan boys. If it will make you feel better about yourself to make me look STUPID go ahead. Considering you didn't know about comps and high pressure chamber design I won't give what you have to say much thought.....


First you made a statement that Larue didn't give money to the shooting community and thats a lie. I do know about comps. What i don't know about are comps that work that don't increase noise and blast to the sides/rear. Some do it less than others but they all do it. 
I'm not a fan boy, I do not own a Larue rifle and I don't have one on order. All I did was post that i got an email stating they would be caught up by christmas. You are the one that got all butt hurt and starting bashing me and them. Why all the hate?

Now to show that you were wrong with your comment:

Larue UHFO contest has given a rifle or upper away every month for over 5 years. I guess thats giving away about $70k in 5 years.

Kara's Foundation for HoPE: Larue sponsors this charity that helps to cure Alobar Holoprosencephaly a brain disease in children

Larue breast cancer awareness fundraising Dillo donates proceeds from Dillo sales to breast cancer research.

Ranstad's Militia: For several years Larue has donated rifles and mounts to Ranstad for raffles that raise money to send awesome care packages to soldiers deployed to forward areas.

I donate to Ranstad every year and hope to win one of those rifles.

Now that your stupid rant about Larue not donating money has been debunked you have anything else to say?

Jim


----------



## cajunautoxer

I never said they don't donate money. When he pulled out of being a 3 gun sponsor his response was he's go so much business why spend money being a sponsor. 

Plus the way he talks to everyone that doesn't agree with him on Barf.com like he's a god and everyone is just stupid. See a pattern here. I'm done with you fanboy.......


----------



## Jungle_Jim

cajunautoxer said:


> I never said they don't donate money. When he pulled out of being a 3 gun sponsor his response was he's go so much business why spend money being a sponsor. I'm done with you fanboy.......


Correction. Yes you did: " *While Ladummy says he has so much business why give money to the shooting community and keeps all for himself"*

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*

That is what you said.

I love how you have now resorted to name calling and now are back pedaling.

I'm done with you, now.

Jim


----------



## rundm

Chase4556 said:


> And what most dont realize is shoot a suppressed rifle inside of a house, see how your hearing is after. Just because its suppressed doesnt mean its not loud when shot inside a building. I'm not aware of any suppressed 223/5.56 loads, unless you are loading your own.
> 
> You wont realize it in the moment, but if you fire an ar15 inside a house with a compensator, or not, it will leave your ears hurting and ringing. Same for a suppressed rifle(unless shooting subsonic loads).


I think that Southwest Ammo makes and sells sub sonic 223 rounds.


----------



## dwilliams35

Jungle_Jim said:


> Correction. Yes you did: " *While Ladummy says he has so much business why give money to the shooting community and keeps all for himself"*
> 
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
> 
> That is what you said.
> 
> I love how you have now resorted to name calling and now are back pedaling.
> 
> I'm done with you, now.
> 
> Jim


 I don't know of any of those charities that you mentioned that I would characterize as being in the shooting community. If he's pulling sponsorships for club tournaments, TSRA, NRA, etc., then the statement was right. That has nothing to do with overall charitable giving. There's being stingy, and then there's ignoring the hand that feeds you. Not always the same thing.


----------



## cajunautoxer

dwilliams35 said:


> I don't know of any of those charities that you mentioned that I would characterize as being in the shooting community. If he's pulling sponsorships for club tournaments, TSRA, NRA, etc., then the statement was right. That has nothing to do with overall charitable giving. There's being stingy, and then there's ignoring the hand that feeds you. Not always the same thing.


:idea:


----------



## Jungle_Jim

cajunautoxer said:


> :idea:


 OMG I thought it was over. Are soldiers deployed on the fron not the shooting community? The rifle he gives away each month at ar15.com not the shooting community? Here is a link to pics of all the free rifles, uppers and stuff he has given to just one group in the shooting community for at least the past 6 years.
http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_2_219/171442_The_UHFO_Contest_Winner_s_Picture_Thread.html

That took me about 2 minutes to post.

What I don't get is when did it become okay to demand a person give anything to you or your pet project. Socialist much? I, you and Mark Larue have the right to give money to whomever they want and you whining about it makes you look petty.

Now that I have once again proven you wrong. Please prove that Larue did anything wrong...

You can't even show this forum can you?


----------



## Chase4556

Who needs Viagra when Jungle_Jim has LaRue Tactical?


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Chase4556 said:


> Who needs Viagra when Jungle_Jim has LaRue Tactical?


LOL, I don't own any Larue rifles.


----------



## Chase4556

ST.SIMONS said:


> Larue is a great weapon . It's a very pretty boutique gun. I will say it does nothing better than a Daniel Defense for $1000 less. But its a real pretty gun. I would own one if money was not an object.


Agreed.

LaRue makes a good gun, but they are way over priced. People will buy into the hype though, and therefore buy the rifles. There are rifles, at half the price, that will perform equaly as well as any LaRue rifle.


----------



## Chase4556

Jungle_Jim said:


> LOL, I don't own any Larue rifles.


I saw you said that, its why I poked fun.


----------

